# Kombucha Tea Success Anyone?



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been successful managing my constipation for the past 3 years using the following plan:

- Take Align in the morning

- Drink Coffee in the AM

- Mixture of yogurt/prunes/benfiber every night after dinner

I was doing ok with my plan ( some bad days once in a while) and then I had a horrible gastritis attack and that is how I discovered Kombucha tea. I was talking to my podiatrist (because I had a stress fracture at the time) and we got to talking about health and she was raving about Kombucha and how it has helped her with everything (weight loss, constipation and GERD). I decided to go to her herbalist and get some and have been shocked by the results. I have more bowel movement and they are healthier in size and shape. The only problem is that I think I am having a die-off reaction. I seems to me like everything is coming to the surface and I am getting sinus issues, cold sores etc... Anyone tried Kombucha tea?


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have and it did nothing for me or contributed to my issue. Some times they're one in the same. It was delicious, though.


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea Ive tried it. I keep it around. I have the decaf version that also has peppermint in it. So maybe its the peppermint that is soothing not the kombucha? I dont know.

I wish I could find some real kombucha..


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I want to update my post and state that I no longer recommend kombucca tea. I belive that it was responsible for a severe yeast infection that took months to sort out. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Glad to see a discussion on this, I have my own scooby and have not been frequent with my intake, for a while I thought I had a yeast overgrowth and so stayed away from it and have not been back. My sister says it has done wonders for her gastritis tho'...I am reading and thinking on histamine intolerance at this time, and since kombucha is a vinegar like drink I am still avoiding it, but if any of you have luck with it helping your IBS it sure would be nice to know. If you who try it get worse, also good to know, because if it is not right for us IBS folks, I will not continue the tending of one that I won't be using.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

How long (days.. weeks?) Before you can possibly see some benefits? I drank it a few days in a row and maybe it was because i didn't love the taste but all i felt was nauseous after.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Marleyma, if Kombucha were going to work for you, my opinion is that it would have to take a week or so to notice, if your issue is that you need probiotics, or to restore the healthy bacteria in your gut, depending on how depleted they are...If you have taken any antibiotics in the recent past, you probably do need to replenish your bactera. If you have a yeast overgrowth in your body, you may want to be careful of the Kombucha, some say it helps with balancing while others can feel worse. Read as much as you can on this particular remedy, it is wonderful for some, but not so good for others.


----------



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Almost anything that has been fermented is ideal for the gut, and it kills off bacteria and yeast infections. It's especially good for people with sibo. I usually eat Kimchi, it is a Korean dish of fermented cabbage and is great at keeping me sibo free and preventing constipation as a result.

I have tried Kombucha tea once before and it does help my stomach feeling bloat free, but I just love Kimchi. Your body shouldn't be getting used to it, I think maybe your just balancing out to the strong initial effects, or maybe you have incorporated something into your diet that doesn't agree with you, which you may need to find out and eliminate.










Balanced Grub


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

pukka said:


> I want to update my post and state that I no longer recommend kombucca tea. I belive that it was responsible for a severe yeast infection that took months to sort out. Anyone else have this issue?


OP here: I have been OFF of Kombucca for over a year and half and I'm still dealing with yeast and bv. I don't believe my yeast was related to Kombucca because I found out that the yeast and bv were due to hormonal fluctuations during peri menopause. I'm having problems with IBS and GERD and am giving it another try tomorrow. I will post my results.


----------

